# Pictures



## pawe1 (Dec 31, 2007)

lets see some pictures of bridges obstacles etc.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

*Hate to see no replies*

A couple from the yard
Boardwalk access to roller 

















Here's a lesson in what happens when you leave your fork undersprung ( and wear slippery shoes instead of my riding shoes) on the log-jam.







Cheers K.


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

*A bridge*

Until June of 2008, there was a nice rock streambed crossing at this location. The same rains that flooded Iowa washed away several crossings on our trails. The state Dept. of Natural Resources came up with the money to hire professionals to lead our club in constructing this nice bridge.

I will be fixing the damage from one weekend of rain for several more years.

Walt


----------



## Memphisrider (Jul 8, 2005)

OK, I'll attach some lame pictures of my first modest attempt at used a very inexpensive tool that attaches to my chainsaw. It's called the Beam Machine and I decided to try it out on a downed oak that I figured would make a nice crossing over an annoying water filled drainage.





































Here's the results, by no means intended as a permanent fix, but kind of a cool first try effort on a warm Tennessee winter day.


----------



## htpride (Mar 30, 2009)

...


----------



## Shafaegalo (Feb 9, 2009)

Pretty cool bridge at Rocky Hill Ranch in Smithville, TX


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

Check our blog, lots of bridges over nothing...

http://idahocyclingpark.blogspot.com/


----------



## tflounder (May 12, 2008)

Quiet Waters Trail in Deerfield, FL

No mountains or hills, so most of the trail consists of Rocks, gravel and SAND! The first bridge was built on top of a bridge that was destroyed in hurricane Wilma. I'll post some of the Rock rollovers we have created later.










Next are bridges that will eventually span a total of 500'. No water, just sand.


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

That is actually pretty impressive. You could potentially make your own (nice) beams of any length and (nice) decking, using that as a portable saw mill... in the middle of nowhere with downed trees.

Post more pics next time you use it!!!


----------



## Wrench Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

Just finished this today. 18" wide,22" wide in the corners. The bridge is over a spot that stays wet most of the year. It will also help keep horses off the trail that is illeagl for them to be on in the first place.


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice bridge, but the horses will just go around that....some punji sticks will fix that though


----------



## mtbkr_cookie (Sep 13, 2006)

just finished this project at home today. Later on this week it'll get installed on the local trail.




























Maybe this will be the next project.....


----------



## sem1845 (Feb 27, 2009)

mtbkr_cookie said:


> just finished this project at home today. Later on this week it'll get installed on the local trail.


i plan on building one of these this summer... what kind of rotating setup did you use for the center?


----------



## mtbkr_cookie (Sep 13, 2006)

2 1inch flange bearings and 30inch stainless steel shaft.


----------



## GR_Russia (Apr 7, 2006)

We build this section 3 day.


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

I get so jealous of what a lot of you get to build. That stuff looks so fun to design/build/ride. We can't have anything like that. We get complaints about 36" wide, straight bridges 6" off the ground being too hard. Maybe someday I'll move where I can do some techy stuff.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Glynis27 said:


> I get so jealous of what a lot of you get to build. That stuff looks so fun to design/build/ride. We can't have anything like that. We get complaints about 36" wide, straight bridges 6" off the ground being too hard. Maybe someday I'll move where I can do some techy stuff.


One way to warm land managers up a bit in regard to technical trail features (aka stunts) is to pitch to them a low risk/high skill feature. Or a lower risk, medium skill feature. Something that is six inches wide is just as difficult to ride six inches off the ground as it is three feet off the ground. The height requires a certain male anatomy, nothing more.

In my experience, only a small percentage of riders will attempt a feature if the risk outweighs the feeling of accomplishment, particularly the older one gets! LOL I lowered a couple of features to a more comfortable height making that section of trail more enjoyable for more riders.

D


----------



## zachi (Jul 25, 2006)

Stoned arch bridges

Here is a bridge that we just finished this last year. 45 ft long, 20ft span. We have built 3 others as well and some that join large bedrock elements that are only 16" wide. You can see this and some of our others at www.casaditerra.net since I can't get the URL right.

Z


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

Here's the teeter I've built in the back yard and you can sorta see me on the log ride in the background.


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

dburatti said:


> One way to warm land managers up a bit in regard to technical trail features (aka stunts) is to pitch to them a low risk/high skill feature. Or a lower risk, medium skill feature. Something that is six inches wide is just as difficult to ride six inches off the ground as it is three feet off the ground. The height requires a certain male anatomy, nothing more.
> 
> In my experience, only a small percentage of riders will attempt a feature if the risk outweighs the feeling of accomplishment, particularly the older one gets! LOL I lowered a couple of features to a more comfortable height making that section of trail more enjoyable for more riders.
> 
> D


We have tried doing this some and have even made ride-arounds for certain features (even 6" tall logs). Riders will see it and alter the line or remove the feature. Gets frustrating. I have only been building for 2 years now and the veterans always laugh about my suggestions for skill features because they KNOW they won't go over well.

It must just be the area we are in. We see tiny kids on 14-16" wheeled bikes out there. Yes, they need a place to ride too, and it is great to see kids riding, but I hate needing to lower the skill level of a trail for them. Wish we could just have 1 of our trails dedicated tougher stuff.


----------



## tflounder (May 12, 2008)

Glynis27 said:


> We have tried doing this some and have even made ride-arounds for certain features (even 6" tall logs). Riders will see it and alter the line or remove the feature.


Our trail is located in a County park and we have to build under the watchful eyes of the county risk management. To say that their standards are fairly strict is a complete understatement. When the trail was first designed a Beginner loop was included with the rest of the trail. Beyond the beginner loop the rest of the trail is flagged as Intermediate. In order for us to build anything more advanced, we have to follow these instructions.

- The main flow of the trail must not be included in the advanced feature.

- There must be a "qualifier" at the beginning of the feature. Meaning - anyone that wants to ride the feature must have direct intent to ride.

- All features must pass final inspection by Risk Management :nono: :madman:

- All advanced features must be marked appropriately

I feel your pain. The trail is only 2 years old - since being rebuilt - so we have a blank palette to work with. We have a designated area for advanced trails that (hopefully) will feature many more advanced features. This area will be designated as Advanced so we are hoping for more leniency in building. Keep posting your ideas.


----------



## Bob W (Jul 6, 2004)

*Wow*



zachi said:


> Stoned arch bridges
> 
> Here is a bridge that we just finished this last year. 45 ft long, 20ft span. We have built 3 others as well and some that join large bedrock elements that are only 16" wide. You can see this and some of our others at www.casaditerra.net since I can't get the URL right.
> 
> Z


Wow that a hell of a bridge! How long did that take to construct? Thats art!!!


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

tflounder said:


> Our trail is located in a County park and we have to build under the watchful eyes of the county risk management. To say that their standards are fairly strict is a complete understatement. When the trail was first designed a Beginner loop was included with the rest of the trail. Beyond the beginner loop the rest of the trail is flagged as Intermediate. In order for us to build anything more advanced, we have to follow these instructions.
> 
> - The main flow of the trail must not be included in the advanced feature.
> 
> ...


Yep, same deal here. We have a section at our main trail that has "Expert Only" signs, but that is only because there are rocks. Our main trail is quite fun and we got voted Best trail system in Ohio just last week! It's not to see work pay off. I don't want to make it sound like we don't do anything fun. I will try and take some pictures on our next trail day.


----------



## GR_Russia (Apr 7, 2006)

yesterday we finished logride over small river and big section of wet clay. The total length is 9 metres


----------



## zachi (Jul 25, 2006)

*Stoned arch bike bridge*

This is a new bridge that we just finished last fall. It is located a couple miles above downieville in the new Forest City Trail system.









This is a photo of our ride including rap off LD Falls last weekend.









More information at foresttrailsalliance.org


----------



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

mtbkr_cookie said:


> Maybe this will be the next project.....


What the heck is that thing?  Do you have any video of how it works?

Edit: Nevermind, I found it. I knew I had seen that before.


----------



## freaknunu (Jan 19, 2009)

some sweet stuff!!!


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

Here are a few pics of recent structures and features we've built


----------



## GR_Russia (Apr 7, 2006)

NastyNick your logrides is absolutely amazing! :thumbsup:

Couple of fresh structures!





































Hope to ending this thing on next weekend


----------



## freaknunu (Jan 19, 2009)

GR_Russia said:


> NastyNick your logrides is absolutely amazing! :thumbsup:
> 
> Couple of fresh structures!
> Hope to ending this thing on next weekend


How deep did you have to sink those stumps to get em stable?
Because i am looking to do something very similar.


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

We try to get them buried at least 18inches, but we have alot of rock in our soil, so sometimes its only a foot. Be careful about burrying post in marshy, or real wet areas, as they will decompose much faster, and possibly sink or move due to the unstable wet ground.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

NastyNick, where did you get that little short landscape rake? I've been looking for one of those for a while. The smallest I could find is 24"


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

We got them at Home Depot


----------



## GR_Russia (Apr 7, 2006)

freaknunu said:


> How deep did you have to sink those stumps to get em stable?
> Because i am looking to do something very similar.


Not so deep, 11-15 inces. the first one we only put on the ground, because land was very wet


----------



## Breakurnees (Dec 13, 2007)

From my backyard trail

From Trail


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

This is as primitive of a log ride as I have ever seen, but it works. It took us a total of 2hrs to construct this 30' long log ride with down ramp or drop off.



















Here is another log bridge that we made, and is actually just a section of a little bootleg trail that we built.


----------



## ebineezer (Sep 6, 2007)

^wild


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome stuff here guys!


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Here's a feature called Shallow Grave, named after the trench we dug in which to bury the vertical logs. We could've made more horizontal log skinnies out of some of the logs, but I wanted to make something a bit unique. We also quarried a flat rock, which is hard to find among the glacial erratic in this area of WI.

The trail this feature is on connects two trails systems across what will be prairie grass land. It is unfinished but rideable. The long log at the end will probably be planed a bit and raised so we can make the feature a bit longer.














































D


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

^^^^^^ that's sweet


----------



## rfeather (Aug 22, 2006)

Here's a course my 17 year old son built on our land. We have a sawmill that he uses to build his structures.




Rich


----------



## ownakona (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow, wish I had a sawmill on my land. Thats quite a course to build.


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

*quick vid*

We just finished this feature on our trail in Bend, Oregon.






[URL=http://vimeo.com/5160392]Mega Feature Test Runs from Nick Braun on Vimeo.

[/URL]


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

NastyNick said:


> We just finished this feature on our trail in Bend, Oregon.


That's hitting clean, Nick! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

here's what I'm currently working on(drops down onto a berm, have built the berm up so that ppl can choose to roll down instead of launching off of it will be doing a landing ramp on the far side of the berm for those who wanna launch off of it)

view from the start with 2 up ramps









drop onto the berm









side ramp









approx 1&1/2 foot drop onto the berm









showing the bracing, still need to do some more bracing so it won't break with continual usage


----------



## GR_Russia (Apr 7, 2006)

How about new pictures?


----------



## Trevor_S (Jun 25, 2007)

Mine are very boring in comparison to some of the great work done above. Wow, well done to some of the builders above, you set high standards to try and match.

A couple of our humble local efforts

This was one project

*Start*









*Part way through*


















*End*









Another, more rustic project









and a third









in tropical northern Australia.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Built this about recently:

Up-ramp to boardwalk to teeter-totter to BW to cable bridge to ramp.




























D


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Some stuff I helped build in Burns Lake, B.C.
































































Somewhere in WI

Before: 









During: 









D


----------



## MyOtherBrotherL (Mar 31, 2007)

dburatti said:


> During:


You were able to move those big rocks with that 650?? Really??


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Yeah, you have to grab a corner or edge and lift and roll.

D


----------



## Smoke324 (Aug 11, 2009)

After reading this thread I really wana go out and improve / totally revamp my trail


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Awesome*

this thread really opened my eyes to what can be done regardless of where you live..... All my stuff got torn down..... btw can you favorite threads?


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice work guys. I have to be honest, I would be quite timid of some of these features. That hamster cage is incredible!! Can't see myself doing that though.


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

ahhh man.... i LOVE it! i can't build big ladders and such around here because too many people worry about liability and such; it's all public land we ride on here. However I built this wee bridge at in my woods at home using scrap lumber I scrounged from here and there. I built a half-mile playground loop to mess around on with my 5" hardtail. You ride over the bridge as would be expected, then you come back around and go under it.

View attachment bridge.bmp


View attachment bridge2.bmp


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

*Small stone bridge with a history*

The culvert is made from old aluminum rims salvaged by a LBS, wired together with salvaged stainless steel spokes. The rider is Steinar Smith, the bike mechanic/trailbuilder who came up with the idea for the culvert, collected the materials, and assembled them into 6" thick sections. Six sections were carried in to the remote site over riders shoulders, then wired into one long tube at the site. We then assembled bridge with big stones and sand/clay mortar done Anasazi style.

The bridge was later destroyed by an irate cowpoke who pulled it apart with his horse and rope. He later came with hat in hand to request that trails be built on his grazing lease. He was told to go and have sex with himself, as I recall.


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

bsieb said:


> The culvert is made from old aluminum rims salvaged by a LBS, wired together with salvaged stainless steel spokes. The rider is Steinar Smith, the bike mechanic/trailbuilder who came up with the idea for the culvert, collected the materials, and assembled them into 6" thick sections. Six sections were carried in to the remote site over riders shoulders, then wired into one long tube at the site. We then assembled bridge with big stones and sand/clay mortar done Anasazi style.
> 
> The bridge was later destroyed by an irate cowpoke who pulled it apart with his horse and rope. He later came with hat in hand to request that trails be built on his grazing lease. He was told to go and have sex with himself, as I recall.


Cool feature, it's little stuff like that makes a trail. Shame it got recked, horrible feeling even if you know it will soon happen..


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Here is a couple of laders built to span some really off-camber and rooty areas. We decided it was easier to build the ladders then to try and bench the trail into the hillside with all the roots. Plus it's fun to ride!



















It's all decked with split cedar we found on site. Mmmmm, I love the smell of cedar...


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

A bit cold this morning...


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

Section of trail we recently rock armored.


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

PepperJester said:


> Section of trail we recently rock armored.


My type of trail :thumbsup:


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks it was a fun build. The trail originally had a ladder bridge here that was in pretty poor shape. I've got a feeling the rocks will last a few years long then a new bridge would have!

Rides great down, and up. One of my friends cleared it to the top first try on his XC bike.


----------



## magawcountry (Nov 4, 2007)

This thread is scandalous, I love the hampster wheel. This is like hitting the jackpot, for ttf ideas. I would like to see more, if anyone has pics. I'm looking for ideas. Me and a few friends are building trails on a 64 acre farm in DUB-V.


----------



## Hangingchads (Jun 30, 2009)

Not up to par with most of the stuff you guys are doing but this is my first bridge I built on my trail I am making. It was built all with free wood, nails, beams, everything free.


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

This thread needs some new shots.

Section I'm working on between classes. Built up some rocks walls, almost done filling with the rocks:









After I finished rocking it all in, we topped up with some nice fresh dirt:









Going in tomorrow to do some more work on next section. Rock garden with a few small drops followed up by a big granite wall ride!


----------



## chick0 (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is a video from the Dark side trail at Mabie in Scotland. 3.8 KM circuit is made up mostly of North Shore timber trails. Is a slow and technical trail, but its real fun to try and do it all with out a dab 






This vid is nothing to do with me, just one i looked up on you-tube..


----------



## pawe1 (Dec 31, 2007)

Only thing I contributed so far, The little "stream" crosses a down hill section, and that little plank (left) was the "bridge" .. first time on trail I almost wrecked hard because bombing around the corner I wasnt expecting a stream to be there .. learned my lesson and to make sure no one got hurt, I built that little bridge .. went up a few weeks later, someone took the time to dig it into the dirt and put a sign before the turn "Narrow Stream Crossing ahead."

I got another project for down the road, there is a small section of tech trail that is REALLY muddy all the time, its feet from the lake and its always wet in two parts..there is no way of crossing it unless you walk and hope you dont fall in lol. Pictures to come.


----------



## jpculp (Jul 11, 2009)

you should just bunny hop that creek.


----------



## EdCity (Nov 8, 2009)

bsieb, that looks like Gallup, what trail?
ed.


----------



## spicewookie (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## spicewookie (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## spicewookie (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Nice work, Leif! Did you lug that out there in three pieces or just one?

Also, have you put a bottom plate and end piece on the teeter totter yet? Will that be on the race course? :thumbsup: 

I hope to ride those trails in the next two weeks.

D


----------



## spicewookie (Jun 3, 2008)

dburatti said:


> Nice work, Leif! Did you lug that out there in three pieces or just one?
> 
> Also, have you put a bottom plate and end piece on the teeter totter yet? Will that be on the race course? :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


3 pieces ON A TRAILER. it's ~30 yards from a rarely-used trailhead (easy to inspect).

it is on the intended race loop, but clearly an option. no bottom plate or end piece. it's intended to run only one direction and i built a little dirt ramp up to the "up" teeter. i built it all in my driveway and it functioned as planned. with the soil being damp, it started to dig holes. i dug a little bit out under each leg and filled in w/gravel from the parking lot. it cushions the reset and i did the same thing for the "down" teeter's landing. i might end up diagonal bracing it in a few places, but for now it's ROCK SOLID.

the faster i ride it, the more fun it is. the up teeter is 12' long w/the pivot offset 6". the flat deck is like 4' long and then you're on the down teeter which is 10' long and offset 6". it does exactly what i thought it would do and resets nicely. reports from almost everyone else that rides it are that it surprised them w/the teeters being different (slower/faster). the down is a perfect wheelie drop practice as it just falls away under you. it's 2' tall and 24-27" wide, so it's rideable by most everyone.

i'll never forget you saying how important low risk-high reward features can be. sure, i could build something with more pucker, but then only a few people would ride it. i'd rather have lots of people build skill and be proud they rode it.


----------



## spicewookie (Jun 3, 2008)

as for the rock stack, the large middle rock was just sitting there under the cedars. i trimmed them back and started dragging other rocks up to it and playing around. it, too, is quite solid. i took a small rock and marked a "tick" at the "exit" off the big rock because it was hard to see where to aim as you're climbing up. with all the rock dragging and another local feature called the Dragon's Molar/Tooth, i dubbed it Draggin Balls.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Nice work, Leif. It does look solid. The gravel at either end is a good idea, too.

D


----------



## twingate (Jul 6, 2007)

A recent piece:


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

That is so dope!


----------



## Z... (Dec 23, 2009)

Nothing crazy


----------



## MTBERMISS (Jan 2, 2010)

A jump on the trails I ride in Oxford, Ms
One is looking up the jump and one is looking down the jump


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

twingate said:


> A recent piece:


Wow, more pics of where the drop in is etc would be great.


----------



## Dover (Jan 4, 2006)

here is a X-post from a different thread of stuff I built this summer. we just got access to this parcel of land near my home so we will have a lot of new stuff going in this summer as well.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6330977&postcount=38


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

Dover said:


> here is a X-post from a different thread of stuff I built this summer. we just got access to this parcel of land near my home so we will have a lot of new stuff going in this summer as well.
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6330977&postcount=38


that is some awesome stuff you built, i like how you took pictures with multiple angles so you can really get a feel of the size and steepness:thumbsup:


----------



## twingate (Jul 6, 2007)

Joel. said:


> Wow, more pics of where the drop in is etc would be great.


As requested:


























More WIP from the same trail:https://twingate.pinkbike.com/album/Trailbuilding/


----------



## TWilliams42 (Mar 22, 2005)

rfeather-Just wondering how much land you have to build on? Thats a sweet trail, nice work!


----------



## rfeather (Aug 22, 2006)

*80 acres, only my son's trails are in the video*

I also have trails for old codgers like me who like to stay on the ground but are still very fun. I have many square miles of commercial forest land in back of my land that I hope to get permission from the land owners to be allowed to build, map and promote trials on. I ride on the logging roads and have a few miles of unapproved trails already. I'm sure the land managers know about my trails and can see that I'm not damaging any of their trees but I'd like to be able to publicize them and have a race once a year. Send me an email if any one would like to come up for a guided tour when the snow is gone.
Rich


----------



## arrowhead trails (Oct 2, 2007)

*Absolute Bike Park, Salida, CO*

Recent backyard bike park project by Arrowhead Trails crew. Area is only 0.3 acres. Just wish it was in my backyard. here's link to video of park:


----------



## Bob W (Jul 6, 2004)

*Salida PT*

So is that the one for the town, or actually in someones backyard? Great stuff BTW.


----------



## pawe1 (Dec 31, 2007)

great job guys some cool pictures to look at.


----------



## m-dub (Apr 22, 2005)

Here is a little one I did for a local NORBA National a few years back. The DH and XC crossed so..........


----------



## Lets_Ride (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is our latest addition. It is awesome but does require commitment (speed)


----------



## Turkeyfrankfurter7-11 (Feb 24, 2010)

love this thread, it's giving me some great ideas. Hey so approximately how much gap are you generally leaving between your boards?


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

Lets_Ride said:


> Here is our latest addition. It is awesome but does require commitment (speed)


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbikernc69 (Mar 23, 2004)

This has lots of pictures so give it a second to load up. 
These are images of various stages of a new section of trail at Fisher Farm Park in Davidson, NC. I've been waiting for years to get into a 6 acre section that was on private land that had some awesome terrain and a nice section of huge boulders and rocks. Our club, The Tarheel Trailblazers, received a $7000 grant from REI to build Phase III. $5000 went towards hiring "Water" bOB Karriker to machine cut the initial corridor. (Which I became his shadow for three weeks and helped out with the Bobcat while he was running the Volvo Mini Excavator.) The rest of the grant is going towards the 7 bridges and other supplies in this section. There's lot's of climbing and lots of down so it's sure to be fun once it's all done...and my left knee heals from ACL reconstruction.rft: rft:

(But I can still work on it! :thumbsup: )

Enjoy!


----------



## GR_Russia (Apr 7, 2006)

8 days of work. New stunts line :thumbsup:


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

nice. Thanks for posting. Lots of good work there.

I especially like the third pic-I want to build something like that with compound angles (or whatever you would call it).


----------



## twingate (Jul 6, 2007)

*Update from our project*


----------



## Turkeyfrankfurter7-11 (Feb 24, 2010)

just a few hidden gems.


----------



## Lets_Ride (Nov 23, 2009)

Update to my earlier post - Action shot


----------



## rangelinenaturepreserve (Jun 15, 2006)

*Ewok Village*

The original Ewok Village


----------



## rangelinenaturepreserve (Jun 15, 2006)

*Teeter Totter Bridge*

Bridge over a soft area with log crossings on the bridge and a teeter totter at the end.


----------



## rangelinenaturepreserve (Jun 15, 2006)

*Suspended Bridge*

This area floods and the bridge floats when the water rises. You have ride across fast enough so the bridge doesn't sink under your weight. (I need to get video of this).


----------



## rangelinenaturepreserve (Jun 15, 2006)

*The Mess*

Skills area I call The Mess.


----------



## rangelinenaturepreserve (Jun 15, 2006)

*Teeter Totter*

Just a plain boring teeter totter. Need to find something interesting to do with it.


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

rangelinenaturepreserve said:


> Just a plain boring teeter totter. Need to find something interesting to do with it.


When your teeter-totter is that steep, nothing boring about it!


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

rangelinenaturepreserve said:


> This area floods and the bridge floats when the water rises. You have ride across fast enough so the bridge doesn't sink under your weight. (I need to get video of this).


That is probably the coolest idea I've ever heard of! Please do get a video of it soon :thumbsup:


----------



## tflounder (May 12, 2008)

Bridges over an area that floods when it rains - it rains every day in the summer. QW park - South FL.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Ran across some rather sturdy dead fall Saturday. The tree was hidden and had branches pointing head on into any unsuspecting biker. Well I could have trimmed it out of the way tossing everything off to the side, but why. With a little bit of time the tree was trimmed into a useful format even notching the branches into the main trunk. Without wanting to take out other living trees in the area a few decent sized rocks were dragged in. Most of the rocks are laced in with the branches creating a primitive yet very strong structure. The entrance needs a little work smoothing it out, but it is now ridable.
Pics
1. As is on site
2. Finished entrance
3. View from up top
4. Looking back

Area has a few other features that are needing to be built and / or cleared. All in good time.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

I like that. Very inventive.

It wouldn't last long around here. Someone would take it apart and cut out the tree because it "disrupts the flow".


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Trail Ninja said:


> I like that. Very inventive.
> 
> It wouldn't last long around here. Someone would take it apart and cut out the tree because it "disrupts the flow".


Why is riding over trees so fun?


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

very nice!



twingate said:


>


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

bsieb said:


> Why is riding over trees so fun?


Oh, I'm sure it isn't. 

I look for stuff like that when I'm building trails. I try to make them interesting but invariably if the trail becomes popular, you'll be able to push a baby stoller along it in a couple of years. Solid rock lasts longer, they usually try to find a "better" line though.

Simple enough to ride over but now the trail goes to the right of the tree.

View attachment 547118


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Trail Ninja said:


> I like that. Very inventive.
> 
> It wouldn't last long around here. Someone would take it apart and cut out the tree because it "disrupts the flow".


Perhaps, but if the feature is built right then it adds to the flow and riding experience rather than taking away from it. For the experienced rider they can blast right through and the beginner can roll the feature. I'm normally on a mountain bike on the trails and do not expect them to be paved. Having an "A" and "B"-line is a good idea for some features, but not really mandatory in most cases. As you need to ride at least 8 miles out over more technical terrain even to reach this feature I'm not really worried about it.


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

If you have trail difficulty posted at the trail entrance, and its an "advanced" or similar stratification of the trail, then there should be no need for A/B lines. 

There's no shame in walking your bike or turning around.

That said, if you have a place thats urban or suburban and you know you'll get all sorts of users that don't quite get how things work, you might need to provide the A and B lines.

As we say around here for the tough rock gardens and tech, improve your skills, not the trails.


----------



## kjt817 (May 30, 2010)

just registered on the forum - learning my way back into the world of mountainbiking... just had to say the features you all are making are amazing. keep up the good work.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

crux said:


> Perhaps, but if the feature is built right then it adds to the flow and riding experience rather than taking away from it. For the experienced rider they can blast right through and the beginner can roll the feature. I'm normally on a mountain bike on the trails and do not expect them to be paved. Having an "A" and "B"-line is a good idea for some features, but not really mandatory in most cases. As you need to ride at least 8 miles out over more technical terrain even to reach this feature I'm not really worried about it.


I'm not saying it would happen there but there's a way different attitude here.

"If I can't ride it, it needs to be fixed" is common.

That little log step *is* the B line. Originally I had the trail go right over the cross log with no step. Hop it, ride it or walk it. That's a private trail on private property and still people felt the need to "improve" it by putting in a bypass around the tree. That's one example of many.


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Trail Ninja said:


> I'm not saying it would happen there but there's a way different attitude here.
> 
> "If I can't ride it, it needs to be fixed" is common.
> 
> That little log step *is* the B line. Originally I had the trail go right over the cross log with no step. Hop it, ride it or walk it. That's a private trail on private property and still people felt the need to "improve" it by putting in a bypass around the tree. That's one example of many.


We have this problem in a couple parks, we've actually isolated it to one group who believes they should be able to ride any trail in the park as novices/beginners. They're associated with meetup.com and they're more riding to be social not being social while riding if you know what I mean.

I find big big choke points and then a gnarly rock garden or series of log up and overs with chokes can keep them off a techy trial. Not always possible but we have a rideable stepping stone bridge over a small creek that goes into a very tech trail and if you can't ride the bridge you can't ride the trail and it seems to keep rookies away.


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

i live in a somewhat suburban area and provide and a & b line for every feature and my stuff still gets wrecked..


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

We took apart some old ladder bridges/boardwalks and are stitching them together to make one long ladder bridge. At it's narrowest it's 16 inches and widest 30 inches. When finished, it'll be between 80 and 90 feet long. It's on a beginner trail, so the feature itself is intermediate-ish.










We also built a brand new feature of two wooden table top jumps four feet wide as an alternate line on the same beginner trail.










D


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Um.... that post in the first picture? That's a little more than intermediate to ride around that.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Trail Ninja said:


> Um.... that post in the first picture? That's a little more than intermediate to ride around that.


You have to have narrow bars. 

We finished it today, and it measures out at 124 feet long. It rides smoothly, too.

D


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

Been building / refurbishing a ton of jump parks this summer. Here a few shots from a few of the build days.


----------



## mtbikernc69 (Mar 23, 2004)

thefriar said:


> If you have trail difficulty posted at the trail entrance, and its an "advanced" or similar stratification of the trail, then there should be no need for A/B lines.
> 
> There's no shame in walking your bike or turning around.
> 
> ...


If that only worked. Trail I built has very good signage and yet people still feel they have make a ramp with logs and rocks to get up that root after a ditch. Barb wire is next!!


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

mtbikernc69 said:


> If that only worked. Trail I built has very good signage and yet people still feel they have make a ramp with logs and rocks to get up that root after a ditch. Barb wire is next!!


Or punji stakes!


----------



## Werewolf R (Feb 12, 2009)

skinny to a skybridge down to a logride


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

My humble first project.

Our haul machine:










Framing it out:










The uphill ramp (I surfaced all the PT treads on my table saw)










Finished


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

some recent woodwork.


















And something a bit more natural.


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)

This is one awesome thread. Many ideas on how to do things. This is great for me since a good friend of mine that owns lots and lots of mountain property here in WV has wanted to develop mountain bike trails with primitive camping on his land. He has selectively logged the mountain for years and we have cut/cleared several ski trails with all kinds of glades. 

Thanks much all.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

small swamp cedar structure here over log. earthen ramp up.


----------



## Thameth (Dec 14, 2007)

Here's a quick timelapse building a berm for a drop at a new park we're building in Virginia Key, FL with a view of downtown Miami.






Few pics:


----------



## Thameth (Dec 14, 2007)

rangelinenaturepreserve said:


> This area floods and the bridge floats when the water rises. You have ride across fast enough so the bridge doesn't sink under your weight. (I need to get video of this).


Wow! I have a perfect spot where I can put something like that which could float depending on the tide!

Any details on its construction? Whats holding it together?


----------



## tyrone.minton (Feb 15, 2010)

Thameth forgot to mention that if you over shoot that berm, there's a 40-50 foot drop into mangrove pungies and swamp!


----------



## Thameth (Dec 14, 2007)

tyrone.minton said:


> Thameth forgot to mention that if you over shoot that berm, there's a 40-50 foot drop into mangrove pungies and swamp!


Shush you...... I wanted to get a few video's of it happening before putting up the warning signs.....


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Thameth said:


> Wow! I have a perfect spot where I can put something like that which could float depending on the tide!
> 
> Any details on its construction? Whats holding it together?


I'm going to guess cable and staples into the underside of the logs.


----------



## Thameth (Dec 14, 2007)

Trail Ninja said:


> I'm going to guess cable and staples into the underside of the logs.


I need to put it somewhere with Salt Water so cable won't work... I guess I could use rope?


----------



## tflounder (May 12, 2008)

We had a concept of creating a floating bridge at QW. The idea was to get some pieces of foam, build a deck and strap them together with cable (similar to the portable docks they use at the boat shows). Liability issues kept us from building it (it was going to cross a 60' deep lake), but it would work great in a tidal area. I have a 7' piece of foam you can have.


----------



## hankthespacecowboy (Jun 10, 2004)

*rocks and dirt*

Didn't get to do as much riding or building as I would have like last year, but here's some pics of what I was able to do:

Haven't got to hit the kicker yet, but it has held up great to weathering for over a year now. I built it on a day when the dirt had lots of water in it and it has set up nice and hard.

The stone wedge drop is going to need some more work at the entrance; as it is, there isn't much speed coming into it.

I thought I was going to have to move the rock on the uphill side of the small climb feature, but the tread mellowed out nicely over the winter and I think it will do fine as is.


----------



## hankthespacecowboy (Jun 10, 2004)

How do I get my captions to match up with the pics?


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Thameth said:


> I need to put it somewhere with Salt Water so cable won't work... I guess I could use rope?


I would. I don't know rope that well but I believe Manila is good for salt water. An added bonus (after looking it up), it shrinks when wet.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

hankthespacecowboy said:


> How do I get my captions to match up with the pics?


+1 (how do I put captions with my pics?)


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

Answer: upload your photos to a picture hosting service (your own website, or MTBR photos gallery as example) and just link them here. You can use the (img) tag to link your image then add some text below each one.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

HypNoTic said:


> Answer: upload your photos to a picture hosting service (your own website, or MTBR photos gallery as example) and just link them here. You can use the (img) tag to link your image then add some text below each one.


Thank you so much, I have always been baffled. So I would just put the image url between the img tags? :thumbsup:


----------



## ryando (Jul 11, 2006)

Photos taken by my building partner Dean. 
Location-Maple Ridge, BC, Canada


----------



## Werewolf R (Feb 12, 2009)

Is the space between rungs enough for mud falling off the tires?


----------



## ryando (Jul 11, 2006)

Werewolf R said:


> Is the space between rungs enough for mud falling off the tires?


Just enough. There is not much mud prior to the bridge and we get over 4 feet of rain/year and then a bit of snow so any dirt gets washed off pretty quick!


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

> Photos taken by my building partner Dean.
> Location-Maple Ridge, BC, Canada


Woodlot?


----------



## ryando (Jul 11, 2006)

Trail Ninja said:


> Woodlot?


..


----------

